# Component & DVI Outputs Question



## ssj2 (Dec 1, 2004)

I just sold my CRT projector and purchased a digital. I'd like to have the DVI & component outputs connected to different displays at the same time. However, I won't need them active at the same time (the digital projector won't be on when the analog display is).

Will the 921's component outputs be active when the DVI output is connected to a digital display which is turned off? (if that even matters?)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

ssj2 said:


> I just sold my CRT projector and purchased a digital. I'd like to have the DVI & component outputs connected to different displays at the same time. However, I won't need them active at the same time (the digital projector won't be on when the analog display is).
> 
> Will the 921's component outputs be active when the DVI output is connected to a digital display which is turned off? (if that even matters?)
> 
> Thanks for the help.


If the digital display truly goes off, then the component outputs will be active. But many displays never turn completely off.


----------



## ssj2 (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks tnsprin.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

ssj2 said:


> I just sold my CRT projector and purchased a digital. I'd like to have the DVI & component outputs connected to different displays at the same time. However, I won't need them active at the same time (the digital projector won't be on when the analog display is).
> 
> Will the 921's component outputs be active when the DVI output is connected to a digital display which is turned off? (if that even matters?)
> 
> Thanks for the help.


If the DVI is connected to the 921 then that overrides the component outputs. You'll have to physically connect and disconnect the DVI cable to switch between your two monitors. 
You can however use the s-video (480i) at the same time as one of your HD outputs then you can switch monitors using your remote (HD/SD button). But of course you wouldn't get HD quality on the other monitor.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

If I remember, with my Gefen 4:1 DVI switch, all I have to do is select a different source and the Components will come back on. I can double check when I get home (can't even remember if I still have the component connected).


----------



## ssj2 (Dec 1, 2004)

David, that would be great if selecting a different source on the Geffen did the trick, as that was one of the purchases I was considering. I look forward to the update.


----------



## ssj2 (Dec 1, 2004)

David, I'm curious if you had the chance to check out whether selecting a different input on the Gefen switcher turned the component outputs of the 921 back on. Thanks.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I tried a few things last night.

Have 921 component directly connected to the projector. DVI is connected through the Gefen 4 to 1 switch.

Watching the picture via DVI.
Switch the projector to component... No Picture.
Switch the Gefen to a different port - Pop, picture is up.
Switch the Gefen back to the 921 - Pop, picture goes away.
Switch the projector back to DVI - Oh, there's the picture.

So, yes. Switching the Gefen to a source other then the 921 allows the component outputs to activate. The Gefen is IR controlled, so those with macro remotes could automate this.

I didn't try connecting the DVI directly to the 921 to check that functionality with component out (didn't feel like pulling out the 921 and recabling). I suppose what would happen is dependant on my projector (Infocus 7200), and not really the question here.


----------



## ssj2 (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks David. I really appreciate the info.


----------



## ssj2 (Dec 1, 2004)

I just received a $99 dollar Samsung refurb off Ebay of the Geffen DVI switcher. It works great. Not only do the component outputs work when the DVI cable is plugged it, they actually work when the DVI output is on! 

No kidding. The DVI output and component outputs become active at the same time via use of the switcher. I can send a DVI signal to MT700 and a component signal to my X1 at the same time. Cool.


----------

